
Apple Updates MacBook Air and Adds Touch Bar to Entry-Level MacBook Pro - robenkleene
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/7/9/20687402/apple-macbook-pro-air-updates-true-tone-processor-touch-bar
======
baggy_trough
Sad that the touch bar keeps on keeping on. I was hoping they would drop it,
since it's useless and annoying.

~~~
totaldude87
>>>THE TOUCH BAR IS NOW STANDARD FOR THE MACBOOK PRO LINE

Yeah, like the current keyboards, may be one day this will see its imminent
death..

